# Anyone have experience making Neverwinter Nights 2 modules?



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2009)

I was thinking of a community project NWN2 conversion of WotBS (the 3.5 version, since NWN2 is 3.5). If anyone is interested in the idea, let me know. I had some fun today creating the Poison Apple Pub.

It'd be done as a fun thing - obviously we can't sell it or anything. And maybe we won't get all the way through, or have to abridge it significantly, but I think it would be an interesting community project.

It could look quite professional if we include all the artwork we have. I'm currently having a WotBS trailer made, and that would look very good as the intro movie.

If we get a few people interested, we could designate areas to work on - start on_ The Scouring of Gate Pass_. One person is tasked to create the NPCs, others specific locations, someone else the city framework, and so on.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 15, 2009)

Does NWN2 let you create new abilities or monsters? Because otherwise you're going to run into some serious hurdles to keep the same plot without all the new stuff we put in.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2009)

Scripting can do almost anything if you know what you're doing; I'm no expert, however.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the Poison Apple Pub, NWN2 style! And meet Torrent, our first NPC and additional party member. I'm currently working on the Depository Tower.

Currently, Torrent talks to the player giving the speech at the beginning of The Scouring of Gate Pass as responses to questions, and also provides info on Lyceum and Inquisitors (from the sidebar in the adventure).  After that, she joins the party.


----------

